

DuckDuckGo instead of Google on your new tab - _fertapric
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/duckduckgo-new-tab/opneaooaogdfjjdbdfnjfdflpphconbo#hacker

======
mtmail
Come on. You submitted the same link three times in one hour. Once normal,
then with the suffix #hn and then #hackernews. In your history I see you've
done the same last week and the week prior.

~~~
_fertapric
Yes, with the amount of post on HN, mostly of them just not reach the front
page because the "newest" window is not long enough for people to read it. I
usually try a few times to check if the link is interesting or not. Sorry for
any inconvenience :)

~~~
mtmail
No worries. I upvoted each one. I spent too much time in the 'new' queue
today.

~~~
_fertapric
Well, I won't do it again :( I have learnt my lesson.

Although right now it could be on the front page (11 points), it seems that
someone "punished" it. I guess the only way is to post and cross fingers to be
on the right time.

